# Here's a new video of starling George talking



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone,
I got a video of George saying hi to one of my other starlings Littlefeather, but he always have to include his name too. It also has him saying a couple of other things too. Here is the link to the video.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v510/starlight21/?action=view&current=Movie.flv


Here are also pictures I took of kids Christmas day.









This one I took witout the flash









Here is my son and I together


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Mary Ann, 

The pictures of you and the children are very festive.

Now, did George say thats a pretty girl? I thought I heard that and the Gettysburg Address.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very cool video, littlestar, George is quite the talker.  Thought I heard him say something like 'love you baby' and heard the 'pretty girl' as well. Looks like you and the kids had a great time around the fireplace.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

I couldn't make out what George was saying, the volume on my work computer doesn't go very loud so I'll have to listen to it from home in the morning. Sure is a cute video of him happily babbling away, lol 

Great pictures of you & your kids around the fireplace on Christmas Sounds like your family had a very nice Christmas and I'm sure your daughter was absolutely thrilled with the brand new bicycle she got


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you, I'm glad y'all liked the pictures of my children and I at Christmas. We had a wonderful Christmas. In 2007 my youngest brother is suppose be moving down here, so we'll be spending Christmas's together.

My George is quite the talker, always learning new words. I got him to say no deal now, but didn't say it in the video. He also says good night my babies and good night George. He also says the names of my other starling, and even says liar which is really cute. I'll ask him who's a liar and he will say Speccy liar. In this video he is saying Hi Littlefeathers, hi baby, how's my baby, how's my pretty girl, and of course his name which he's been saying since he was around 4 months old. In the back ground is my other starlings and finches making a lot of noise. George's beak is changing color right now and I think it's going to be yellow.

Brad, Oh yes! she was thrilled. Ashlee has been riding her bike everyday so far, and even had me go riding with her. I was going to be funny and sit on my motorcycle and say okay lets ride, but I didn't .


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Mary Ann,

I can't get over how these birds talk! I could make out Hi George and How's My Pretty Girl, but I'm going to watch the video again and listen for the rest!

You have a lovely home and a beautiful family. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Mary Ann, 

I watched your video again this morning and I did hear what he was saying better Was he making kissing sounds too...like how a person does with their lips around pets? 

He's quite the talker! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovely pictures, Mary Ann, and for sure George was having some very fine Starling moments .. just amazing!

Terry


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Mary Ann, 

You have very beautiful children! I seen your video and oh how cute!!!! I can't get over the people in my area that do not know that Starlings can talk. I think they think I am nuts. It is so cute how he says Pretty Bird and George. Thank You for sharing what kind photos 

Cindy


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Mary Ann, I loved your Starling video. They are amazing birds too.

Your family photos are beautiful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the 'talking' video! Give George lots of hugs and scritches for me!

I heard a pigeon coo in the background!

Great pictures of your family! 

If you really have a motocycle, I, too, had one at one time but found I preferred riding to driving!


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone and your welcome.

Linda, It's so amazing to hear them talk. You have to watch every word you say around him because he picks them up fast. I remember one night in the dark George was talking and I said to him good night George go to sleep, the next thing I heard him say was good night George, good night my babies. 

Brad, He was doing a kissing sound, he learned that from my starling Littlefeathers. My Littlefeathers does the kissing sound, a duck sound, and purrs like a cat, but not much of a talker. You have hear George sing just like my society finches, he has their song down pat. Yes, my George is quite the talker, I call him mister non stop (LOL).

Terry, I'm laughing right now because he has many of these fine starlings moments. Life with him is never dull.

Cindy, Most people don't know that they can talk. I've had people think I'm nuts when I told them starlings could talk until they heard mine. It's fun to watch the look on their faces. I had one person say it was me talking, she insisted it was me and my husband said to her no it is the starling you hear. 

Victor, A lot of people don't realize how amazing they really are, just know them as pest birds. It's sad because starlings, pigeon, and sparrows are three amzing birds and many people won't take the time to get to really know them. I have made a little difference with some people and how they look at them now, but still have a long way to go in changing peoples minds.

Shi, Yes! you did hear one of my pigeons in the back ground. I know one of these days one of my starlings will pick up their cooing. My Speccy sings just like a flicker. 


> Give George lots of hugs and scritches for me!


I will, being he will let me hold him. 

I do have bike, but I rather drive myself around. Here's a picture of it, it's a 750cc.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL BIKE, Mary Ann! Thanks for the picture. 

Mine was an "automatic" - no shift! I LOVED IT! Was sooo easy to drive! He was a beautiful Emerald Green named "Gem." (I name stuff, y'know)!

OK, back to the birdies!

So funny to hear a bird "talk" - especially, when one least expects! I bet you have a great time w/people who think you are a ventriloquist!

Before you know it, I can just see you and George having this long conversation about how to run a household!   I am SURE he will be QUITE opinionated!!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Mary Ann,

Loved the pics of you and your kids at Christmas.

Your video of George the starling was absolutely wonderful! I too was unaware that these lovely birds coud sing and talk so well. I had to play it over a few times as I enjoyed it so much. I have saved it to my favourites links.

I love starlings and love the noises they make when feeding outside. They give these high pitched screams sometimes that always make me smile. I guess this is a scream of sheer delight and excitement when there is a good feast for them. 

Lindi


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

> Before you know it, I can just see you and George having this long conversation about how to run a household! I am SURE he will be QUITE opinionated!!


Shi, It's funny you said that because he does have conversations with me, but can't make it out. If I say to him George what did you say he will actually say it again, but still can't understand him. Someday hopefully he will say it clear so I can understand him. I do have fun with people. George pulled a good one on my husband one day. My us husband was doing something and George started talking, my husband thought it was me and turned to say something to me and I was nowhere in sight, I was in another room. He came out and saw me and started laughing, he told me how he thought I was in the room and went to answer me and realized it was George talking and not me. 
Now to the bike. I have to shift mine, but I'm used to standard shift. 

Lindi, Thank you. When people hear them talk they are so amazed over it. In the wild if they hear you all the time a few will actually pick up human words and even sounds of horns, cars alarms, and etc. 

My starlings actually make the same high pitched screams as the wild starlings. When they get loud I say to them quiet please or clap my hands and they quiet it down, and then I say to them thank you. George does have manners I want you to know because he will also say thank you to you. These little guys are really awesome birds and I love them as much as I love my pjjies.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

littlestar said:


> When people hear them talk they are so amazed over it. These little guys are really awesome birds and I love them as much as I love my pjjies.


Hi Mary Ann, 

Have you ever rescued or cared for a crow? These birds can also learn to talk and many people don't know this either

I had the pleasure and honour of temporarily looking after a young crow a couple of years back. It was the sweetest little thing and had an intelligence and understanding that just drilled right into you. He made the cutest sounds almost like a human baby


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Brad, I never had the pleasure yet, but I know people who have raised them and they said they were the nicest birds. I did know they talk and are very smart birds. I know one will come my way to rehab and I'm looking forward to it because I think crows are awesome birds, but then again I think all birds are awesome. I even love hawks and turkey valtures, but don't like what they go after to eat. I have a beautiful hawk that comes to my yard and I go out when h/she is there and talk to it and will not fly away. I want you know I tell it to leave my birds in the yard alone (LOL), like its really going to listen to me.

I love your new picture at bottom, it's awesome.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

littlestar said:


> I even love hawks and turkey valtures, but don't like what they go after to eat. I have a beautiful hawk that comes to my yard and *I go out when h/she is there and talk to it and will not fly away. I want you know I tell it to leave my birds in the yard alone (LOL)*, like its really going to listen to me.
> 
> I love your new picture at bottom, it's awesome.


You're such a character, Maryann, lol Such a great person, respectful & informed about all wildlife

Thanks, for the compliment on my signature pic


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Brad, My neighbors are probably wondering what kind of nut moved into the neighborhood. I'm out there talking to birds and taking pictures all the time. when the wild birds are eating I make my kids stay inside until they are done eating. Thank you saying such a nice thing.


> respectful & informed about all wildlife


I've been like this since I was a little girl. My grandfather taught me a lot about wildlife and respecting it, he was very smart and wise man. He also had a way with animals and birds.


----------

